# Site Rules



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Have the rules changed ? I see that personal attacks are now allowed . Can I confirm this before I start telling various people exactly what I think?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You know they are not and should be reported


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi mate, please feel free to let us know 

Steve


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Have the rules changed ? I see that personal attacks are now allowed . Can I confirm this before I start telling various people exactly what I think?


this Andrew would be better as a pm not a general feature if i am honest........as a TTOC committee member asking this in open forum just says ...............ok is their problems within the ranks maybe?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I just wondered as there seem to be a lot of it about and nobody has been banned recently for personal attacks.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> I just wondered as there seem to be a lot of it about and nobody has been banned recently for personal attacks.


maybe some links, or better still PM to Mods with links? that would be the best solution


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> I just wondered as there seem to be a lot of it about and nobody has been banned recently for personal attacks.


i still have the mrs kitchen to finish............so a two week ban would be good in all honesty lol


----------

